# Scream 4 (2011)



## Sinister

I am not a fan of this series in any way, shape, or form. the only reason I ever watched the things, was to see Neve Campbell. But even she wasn't enough to make me take this mess seriously. Ghostface Killa is without a doubt, the worst addition to the slasher genre. But...as dedicated as I am to the Horror field itself, I have to report news, good or bad, despite my own personal feelings. That being said, here's something new about the ongoing franchise with a fourth film in the works.

From Bloody Disgusting:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/14923


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I liked the first one, so-so on second....didn't bother with the third one. Definitely won't see the last one after reading the write-up on bloody-disgusting. Who'd be the killer now, a cousin of the original killer? LOL

I always considered the first movie to be a kind of parody so it never entered my mind to include it in the hard-core slasher films. Then again, I'm not a movie critic...just a gal that likes to kick back with some popcorn to watch people die in new and creative ways.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

They need to 'reinvent' the franchise already..........


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey gang -

Rumors are floating on a few sites about a 'leaked' email confirming Kevin Williamson is definitely back for another trilogy, and a few other details - but I'm thinking it's just too unsubstantiated so I'm not posting them.

Time will tell - but I don't think the 'news' I've seen so far is valid..............

We planned on talking about this on the 4th Hauntcast but...uhm........got sidetracked lol.......

So, maybe ep 5?


----------



## Papa Bones

Damn. I was hoping that series was over... I gotta admit to actually liking the first one, but kinda wondered why they bothered with the other two.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Papa Bones said:


> Damn. I was hoping that series was over... I gotta admit to actually liking the first one, but kinda wondered why they bothered with the other two.


Agreed.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Sinister said:


> I am not a fan of this series in any way, shape, or form. the only reason I ever watched the things, was to see Neve Campbell. But even she wasn't enough to make me take this mess seriously.


I "think" you're mistaken p).

Scream is in no way a mess. It's a very intelligent, very good horror film on many, many, _many_ levels.

Of course, if you disagree- that's your thing. It's more slick than stylish, which has become an unfortunate crutch for horror filmmakers this decade. But it works for Scream. The music score, with a little tweaking, could be a score for a drama and is quite boring. Nobody would want to own the CD. But it still works for the movie. It's well-written (something that cannot be said about Saw, Blair Witch Project, and literally over 99% of the horror movies coming out now), well-acted, and very well-directed in every aspect of the film. There is not a true flaw anywhere in the film.



Sinister said:


> Ghostface Killa is without a doubt, the worst addition to the slasher genre.


Well, "he" was always being played by different actors. You have to remember that affects how "scary" the killer is. But the look of the costume / suit is perfect. It's the one bit of legitimate style in the films.

As for Scream 4... If it takes 10 years to come to the surface...I can't say that makes it look promising. I personally think, they have to throw the character-cast away and make up new characters and change the entire concept. The film definitely has an obligation to comment on the incredibly sad state of the horror genre today.

But people also forget- when the first 3 Scream movies came out, there was a huge political controversy going on about violence in movies. The MPAA was freaking out and cut significant sequences out of Scream. On the commentary track, Craven says he was only *desperately* able to talk them out of forcing an NC-17 rating, which they almost did, _JUST_ on the shot where Ghostface stabs Drew in that famous slow-motion running shot. That tiny little shot almost got the movie an NC-17. Craven says he lied to the MPAA and told them it was his only shot of the sequence and there was no cutaway and it would ruin the movie were it removed.

Violence in movies has changed _a lot_, quite clearly, in today's horror. And the attitude in popular culture. When Fox News raises a stink, nobody pays attention. If anything, they *helped* the box office returns for Hostel and Saw III. When Scream happened, horror was very peeled back and concept-driven and ambitious and sparse. Today... well, it's a big pile of garbage, but also- we're overstocked with violence and bad films. So, Scream really needs to comment on how bad the movies are.

But also, there's no more political relevance to the material, which is something I believe that hurt Scream 3 and its' satire of Hollywood's relationship with the media. If Scream 3 had come out in 2006 or something, with the whole Stalkarazzi phenomenon- it would have been incredible! Though, Seed of Chucky clearly beat it to the punch. I think the public's fascination with celebrity's lifestyles has been done to death, and reality-TV has been savaged and brutalized but it's not going anywhere. What does Scream have to talk about? Or, more importantly- what's it _going_ to say? It's not worth it just to see Dewey & Gale having a family or Sidney having broken up with Patrick Dempsey 'cause he won't do the movie since he's got his huge show now. Who would care?

I think they should start over with new characters and put them in a very different kind of situation. I kind of love the idea of trapping them somewhere. Sounds stupid, but bear with me. Since the Scream and Last Summer formula clearly has fizzled out, we've gotten terrible movies about people trapped in a place - Thirteen Ghosts (2001), Darkness Falls, Halloween: Resurrection, The House on Haunted Hill. Now that's kind of dated now, but the fact is- people are still getting trapped everywhere. That hasn't changed. That's remained constant over the years (recently- Splinter and Eden Lake and The Mist and I imagine the remake of Last House on the Left will reek of the same).

So, they could trap them in a movie theater. Or, a reality-TV type situation. Or, a movie theater *in* a reality-TV situation. During some kind of horror marathon or something. There's so much that could be done with that concept to satirize our culture and the awful movies being made today. That's what made Scream and Scream 2 so great. They were smart. They need a new concept that gives them a wealth of opportunities for social commentary.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Personally, Scream was my horror gateway flick. I was young and impressionable when it came out and I absolutely loved it. Not so much for the "horror" elements, but I appreciated the humor, especially in regards to the horror genre and it's "rules". It didn't take itself seriously-- if it did it would've been a major flop. All the references to movies I'd heard of, but never seen like "I spit on your Grave", "Friday the 13th" etc, got me not only interested but motivated to seek them out. Until that point (and I was like 13-14 at the time) all I'd seen was classics like Frankenstein, Dracula and then Halloween 6 (which also holds a special place in my heart despite it's multi-sequelized rank on the Michael Meyers corporate Hollywood stabathon ladder)

That said, however indebted I am to Scream, Scream4 is just another mistake you knew somebody was going to make. Not to say I'll never see it, but doesn't mean I'll expect much either.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Well, right now everyone involved with it is just talking, talking, talking, and I don't think anyone is actually doing anything. They're probably waiting for the money to start rolling in. But what company would make this movie and agree to keep their hands off and let the filmmakers do what they want to do with it?

Scream was one of my gateway flicks.

However, in my opinion, it did take itself seriously. Well, it took its' subject matter seriously. I can't believe *nobody* sees this movie like I see it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As we said, it seems this is a go.

Whether it is a remake or a true sequel remains to be seen.

I liked the first flick in appreciation of its deconstruction and analysis of the slasher film, but the second and third didn't work for me.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

2 and 3 were just too.... sequel--ly... Know what I mean?

And I would really hope we're talking sequel and NOT remake, because a remake already? THAT would be ridiculous.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Johnny Thunder said:


> As we said, it seems this is a go.
> 
> Whether it is a remake or a true sequel remains to be seen.
> 
> I liked the first flick in appreciation of its deconstruction and analysis of the slasher film, but the second and third didn't work for me.


Well, as a series, each movie had its' own focus. The first film was about the horror film and people who watch horror films. The second film was more about the media. And they mention a few horror films, but the film itself has nothing to do with the horror genre. Therefore, it's really not a horror film at all. It and the third film are not really horror films. They're much more about the established group of characters, their dramas, and the thriller set pieces involving people trapped in big buildings, etc.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Update: Kevin Williamson has been working on a new trilogy of Scream flicks, and hopes to bring back "many of the characters from the original movies."

Details to follow:

http://hollywoodinsider.ew.com/2009...david-arquette-in-discussions-to-return-.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16746


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not too much news here but it is for what it's worth:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=11290


----------



## Papa Bones

Don't know that I'd go so far as to agree with Sinister that Ghostface Killa is the worst addition to the slasher genre, but one of the comments on bloody disgusting raised a question that I thought was a good one. After all the "scary movie" parodies, is Ghostface even scary anymore? or would it be like trying to make a slasher film with the 3 stooges as psycho killers-sure, they have knives or axes or machetes or whatever, but they are more of a danger to themselves or each other than to you? Speakin of scary movie, one of my cousins told me around the time the first "Scream" came out that it was originally gonna be called "Scary Movie" but they changed it out of concern that audiences would expect a comedy and be upset when it wasn't one. Anybody know if thats true or not?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't have anything to add right now, but here's the IMDB link for interested fans.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1262416/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wes Craven is going to direct. Maybe. Or at least she "hopes"....lol.

See if you can make heads or tails out of what they're babblin' about....

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2010/01/1...g+(MTV+Movies+Blog)&utm_content=Google+Reader


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For any fans of this franchise, Kevin Williamson spoke to IESB about the script for the flick:

http://www.iesb.net/index.php?optio...ream-4-script&catid=44:interviews&Itemid= 172


----------



## Uncle Steed

If Wes directs, it will be decent, I bet.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, looks like that's happening. According to the L.A. Times, Craven is going to direct the fourth flick and filming starts in May.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Scream 4" is to shoot this spring and Craven is definitely back in the director's chair. Stars Neve Campbell, David Arquette and Courteney Cox Arquette will reprise their roles along with a new group of younger characters in this fourth installment.

Look for the flick to hit theaters April 15, 2011.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118016770.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's the teaser poster as well as some new comments from Craven about the flick:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15020


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

Can't say I'm looking forward to a new movie. It's just been way too long and the relevance of the series has come and gone. And now it's like people just see it as a way for Wes Craven to get his career back when he always made his name with great somewhat original films. Or like Campbell needs something to put her career back on track but she's still busy and doing a lot. It also feels like this new movie is getting made just because people keep talking about the news, not because we really want a new movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's an update on/summary of the new characters in the fourth flick -

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/38002/get-acquainted-with-scream-4-newbies


----------



## DragonMasterX

Wow... It's hard to disagree, but I'm going to have to. As for Scream being a horrible slasher film, you're greatly mistaken. Scream reinvented the slasher film genre in the 90's. With the sequels unable to capture the same light, they're looking to push for a restarting blow to the viewers. There are things in the Scream movies that made you think, and even though the movies became sadly predictable, it was still none the less a thrill to watch. I personally hope they bring back the original writers, and totally reinvent the genre again.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

It didn't just make me think. It also damn-well scared me the first time I saw it. It's still an effective movie (though the opening is too much, too soon but it evens out before 20 minutes, so that's good).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

So who's going next week?

Looking forward to it? Think it will be good or suck?


----------



## DragonMasterX

THIS MOVIE WAS AWEEEESSSSOOMMMEEE!!!! IMO of course!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Caught the movie last night...if you like the franchise you will probably enjoy #4...bloody, brutal and funny...the opening sequence was worth the price of admission...very clever.


----------

